# Como variar la velocidad de motor 9v 2400rpm, a 1800rpm o bien, de 0 a 2400rpm?



## nabco (Ago 3, 2008)

Hola Chicos! Como estan!?
Les cuento, he reemplazado un motor de 9v sentido inverso de un tocadisco muy antiguo ya que el mismo no funcionó mas, el tema es que no dice de cuantas revoluciones es...  Entonces compre un motorcito sent. inverso de 9v a 2400rpm, lo coloque adaptandolo fisicamente, pero lo que pasa es que las revoluciones son muy altas... por lo cual para poder tener una idea aproximada de las revoluciones que deberia tener calcule las mismas(aprox.) mediante el calculo de sus poleas y me da aproximadamente 1800rpm. El tema a saber es si por un lado puedo llegar a encontrar un motorcito de 9v 1800rpm giro inverso, o bien si alguien puede decirme como puedo controlar las revoluciones del de 2400rpm, Ej: tipo un potenciometro o algo que me permita subir o bajar las revoluciones de 0 a 2400rpm...!
Para quien pueda ayudarme con esto, le agradezco de antemano por la data!
Adjunto Imagen del Motorcito...
Un Abrazo!
NABCo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2008)

Tienes 2 posibilidades

1) Verificas si el motor posee regulador interno centrifugo, si es asi actúas sobre este con un destornillador muy pequeño y vas ajustando la velocidad.

2) Si el motor NO tiene regulador, se te complica porque debes armarte un circuito que corrija las RPM pero midiéndolas, o sea debe estar "Realimentado" 

Sugerencia:
Consigue un motor similar de un reproductor o grabador de casete y adapta la velocidad, estos poseen regulador interno


----------



## nabco (Ago 3, 2008)

Fogonazo...! Como estas!?
Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, aplique la 1° y bajo las revoluciones! La verdad es que me sirve para proximas aplicaciones!
Igualmente te cuento que no llego a darme las revoluciones minimas necesarias, vere de conseguir uno de estos pero a menos revoluciones de 2400, tal vez pueda lograr llevar este a las deseadas...! Si sabes de estos avisame!
Igualemte, agradezo tu preocupacion!
Un Abrazo!
NABCo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2008)

Verifica si tiene 1 o 2 contrapesos de control, algunos motores poseen 2 y para ajustar la velocidad, debes actuar en ambos.


----------



## YORMAN GODOY (Ago 4, 2008)

pana en realidad en el foro hay muchos controladores de velocidad de motores pero creo que lo que te esta molestando es un circuito que poseen los motores como los de la foto que publicaste, si es asi te recomiendo que le quites la tapa inferior y le elimines ese circuito y tomes los terminales directamente de las escobillas del motor...


----------



## nabco (Ago 5, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Verifica si tiene 1 o 2 contrapesos de control, algunos motores poseen 2 y para ajustar la velocidad, debes actuar en ambos.


Fogonazo, como estas!?
la verdad es que tiene solo uno, y no baja mas que eso... no puedo conseguir las revoluciones necesarias, por lo que pude calcular estarian rondando las 2000rpm, pero no mas.
Por eso creo que debo usar un circuito que tenga un potenciometro..., si me pueden pasar un esquemita con los componenetes necesarios se los agradecere, les recuerdo los datos del motorcito... 9v DC velocidad de trabjo 2400rpm.
Abrazo!


----------



## nabco (Ago 5, 2008)

YORMAN GODOY dijo:
			
		

> pana en realidad en el foro hay muchos controladores de velocidad de motores pero creo que lo que te esta molestando es un circuito que poseen los motores como los de la foto que publicaste, si es asi te recomiendo que le quites la tapa inferior y le elimines ese circuito y tomes los terminales directamente de las escobillas del motor...


YORMAN GODOY, hola!
Si hago eso, como controlo la velocidad, tenes algun esquema para este tipo de motorcito, donde pueda regularlo...!?
Espero tus comentarios, muchas gracias!
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2008)

Aqui tienes una posibilidad (Que habra que adaptar)


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=12826


----------



## jeteur87 (Ago 5, 2008)

yo opino q eso es mucho circuito para un motorcito.. averiguate q clase de motor es si es shunt o compound y te haces el diagrama del circuito lo abres y le colocas ya sea una resistencia en el circuito de campo para bajar el flujo producido tu veras q clase de motor es


----------



## jeteur87 (Ago 5, 2008)

aunq debe ser de iman permatente.. si es asi colocale una en la armadura para limitar su corrientes


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 5, 2008)

nono, puedes hacert uno simple pwm manejando el ancho de pulso con un 555 y un transistor de buena corriente que lo maneje.

busca en www.pablin.com y ahi buscalo como control pwm para pequeños motores de dc, dependiendo del transistor de potencia la potencia del motor que podra manejar.


----------



## electrodan (Ago 5, 2008)

Otra opción es una reductora mecánica, aunque deberías buscarle espacio y cambiar el motor de lugar. Otra parecida es cambiar las poleas.


----------



## jeteur87 (Ago 5, 2008)

pero no hace falta tanta complicacion solo calcular la corriente de armadura mides los rpm y calculas q resistencia le vendria bien para bajar la cantidad de corriente q circula porla armadura y asi limitas la velocidad acuerdate q torque=k*fi*corriente
y V=k*fi*w (w=rpm)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 5, 2008)

Eso si tiene un problemin. al bajar el voltaj, se modifica la cantida de potencia que puede entregar el motor.

al controlar con pulsos, puedes variar la velocidad hasta muy pocas vueltas por minuto y conseguir que tenga la misma fuerza.

yo creo q nuestro amigo busca algo asi.

saludos.


----------



## nabco (Ago 5, 2008)

jeteur87 dijo:
			
		

> aunq debe ser de iman permatente.. si es asi colocale una en la armadura para limitar su corrientes


Si es Permanente, pero si aplico esto, no perdere potencia..!? como hago para regular la velocidad!?
Gracias!


----------



## nabco (Ago 5, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Eso si tiene un problemin. al bajar el voltaj, se modifica la cantida de potencia que puede entregar el motor.
> 
> al controlar con pulsos, puedes variar la velocidad hasta muy pocas vueltas por minuto y conseguir que tenga la misma fuerza.
> 
> ...


Si señor, como usted dice, no quiero perder potencia...!
Que circuito me aconsejas...!?
Gracias!


----------



## jeteur87 (Ago 5, 2008)

igual vas a perder la potencia hagas lo q hagas


----------



## nabco (Ago 6, 2008)

jeteur87 dijo:
			
		

> igual vas a perder la potencia hagas lo q hagas


Chicos es asi, como dice Jeteur87, me podran definir esto!? 
Gracias!


----------



## jeteur87 (Ago 6, 2008)

sacalo de la ecuacion de un motor q es v=k*flujo*velocidad... sio le bajas ñla velocidad varia el voltaje si bajas el voltaje de armadura baja la corriente y si baja la corriente baja el par inducido por la ecuacion t=k*flujo*i donde t es par inducido


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 6, 2008)

nono, discuto esto hasta la muerte. con el controlador de ancho de pulso tiene:

1) Un voltaje de salida igual al que el motor necesite y eso no varia.
2) El amperaje o corriente que se requiera a travez de algun transistor.
3) Y al manejar la cantidad de pulsos que iran al motor, lo que hace es hacerlo "andar" mientras el pulso este alto, y "detenerse" mientras el pulso este en cero. De esta forma el motor girara en la velocidad en la que se programe ese tren de impulsos, pero sin perder fuerza ni potencia.

el tren de pulsos se puede hacer de baja frecuencia y el motor girara muy lento, o puede hacerse de frecuencias bien altas y lograr el mismo efecto que si tuviese corriente directa.

t paso un esquemita siple, podes modificarlo todo lo que te guste.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/pwm-cc/index.htm

metete ahi y miralo vos mismo.


----------



## jeteur87 (Ago 6, 2008)

si pero para un motor tan pequeño es poco rentable ya no es una sola cosa sino muchas q tienes q verificar q no se dañen etc.. ademas lo q haces es limitar al motor externamente nada interno


----------

